# Télécharger youtube sur iPad



## Hodarik (5 Octobre 2014)

Jusqu'il y a peu, j'utilisais "Pocket Tuber Pro" qui me permettait de télécharger des vidéos YouTube et de les visionner hors ligne. Je pouvais même partager un lien vers ces vidéos.

Tiancheng Wu a retiré la possibilité de télécharger.

Quels sont les autres applications permettant de faire la même chose ?


----------



## Optimistic2 (5 Octobre 2014)

iDownloader permet cela, mais peut-être pas le le partage de lien.


----------

